
The Importance of Working with “A” Players - Elof
https://fs.blog/2019/04/a-players/
======
JohnFen
I'm not saying this is right or wrong, but it's something true I noticed about
me:

I learned a long time ago that my sweet spot is when I'm working with people
who are better than me -- but not _too_ much better than me.

Working with more skilled engineers gets me juiced, challenges me, and makes
me produce better code, and increases my own skill level at a rate faster than
I'd otherwise do.

But working with engineers that are far above my skill level discourages me
and makes me question my own abilities and value.

